# VIP Platinums having difficulty in Pooling



## Sandy VDH (Sep 20, 2016)

I have 383,300 points left of my 2016 usage bucket. 

However, wyndham is saying that only 139,000 are eligible to be pooled, as they can't figure out where almost 250K of them were sourced from. 

Well I know where they are from my 2017 and 2018 expiring Pooled points that when I canceled a reservation, those points did not return to the Pooled point bucket.  

So now they are saying that those 250K points are unassociated with a contract, but are in this years bucket.  Well Wyndham your system put them there instead of putting them where they belonged.  But now they will not let me pool them. 

Sounds a lot like the issues that the root of the problems associated with frozen accounts. 

So now I am trying to get an Audit to get this figured out.  No way I have bookings to burn through an unplanned 250K in points between now and end of year. I do not want to deposit into RCI.


----------



## wjappraise (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow this is mess.  They must be out of trust.  And punishing the owners for their ineptitude.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Not surprised Wyndham would do this.

Getting rid of cancelled points seems to be the cause of all of this.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 20, 2016)

I talked to customer care and I have screen shots of my points at the beginning  of the year and today.  (I have a spreadsheet and verify my balance periodically). So I have proof that all my bookings for this year should be using only this years points or pooled points.  Since at the start of the year I have a full allotment of this years points in my account.  

My pooled points buckets are depleted but I still have 2016 Regular points left. 

So I have someone in Customer Care figuring out what happened.  

Lets hope they figure it out.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 20, 2016)

am1 said:


> Not surprised Wyndham would do this.
> 
> Getting rid of cancelled points seems to be the cause of all of this.



Yes it is indeed the source.  The system code was incorrectly dumping points into wrong buckets.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 20, 2016)

It would seem these rules should be easy enough to code...... Points go back to the bucket they came from.  

But clearly there is an error somewhere in the wyndham system.



Cancel Rules....

For reservations booked and cancelled on or after August 4, 2015, points will return as Regular Use Year Points associated with the original contract and will be eligible for all existing program benefits.

If a reservation is booked using Pool Credits and is cancelled, points will return to the Points Credit Pool as Pool Credits and will take on the expiration date of the original Pool Credits.

If a reservation is booked using Borrowed Points and the reservation is cancelled, the points will be returned as Regular Use Year Points to the Use Year from which they were borrowed.

If a reservation is booked using Rented Points and the reservation is cancelled, the points will return to the Use Year  of the reservation as Regular Use Year Points.  These points will not be returned to a specific contract and will not be eligible for ARP reservations.

If a reservation is booked using multiple point types and is cancelled, the points will be returned to their original state (excluding Rented Points, which will return as Regular Use Year Points to the year of the reservation).


----------



## ilya (Sep 20, 2016)

They did the same thing to me . Said it was because my points were restacked and did not end up in to a contract with a number attached to it. This seems to be the standard statement. 

Now they say I have to use them or deposit into RCI.  I did request an audit  and  did she that  my points were restacked so many times..


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 20, 2016)

ilya said:


> They did the same thing to me . Said it was because my points were restacked and did not end up in to a contract with a number attached to it. This seems to be the standard statement.
> 
> Now they say I have to use them or deposit into RCI.  I did request an audit  and  did she that  my points were restacked so many times..



That was the exact wording they used for me too.

I have NOT restacked my points at all this year.  Since the new cancel policy was put in place, at least. 

I had a full allotment of this year and next years points at the beginning of the year, I sure hope they figure it out, as I do not want 250K in RCI.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 20, 2016)

Wyndham owns RCI, right?

Way more exchange fees would be coming into the corporate coffers, right?

And then, if we send our extended family to USE all these RCI exchanges, we will get our RCI member numbers FROZEN for supposedly renting RCI exchanges, right?


----------



## Slinger (Sep 20, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> Wyndham owns RCI, right?
> 
> Way more exchange fees would be coming into the corporate coffers, right?
> 
> And then, if we send our extended family to USE all these RCI exchanges, we will get our RCI member numbers FROZEN for supposedly renting RCI exchanges, right?



All signs point to yes.


----------



## abeachbum (Sep 20, 2016)

I too am in the same situation. Only with me it is many more points, and I'm going to wind up losing them. I am livid! Wyndham has denied my right to credit pool points this year. They say the reason is twofold. Last year, on August 4th 2015, the big change was made eliminating canceled points. I had cancelled points on 8/4/15 that (involuntarily) were changed to regular use year points. I also had some existing reservations booked on 8/4/15.  I cancelled some of those and credit pooled everything by the end of September 2015.  I remember the VC told me it was going to take awhile as he had to do something because of the change from cancelled points, but this was the only year it would happen (2015).   From what they tell me now, any and all points in my account that were cancelled points on 8/4/15, or were tied up in a confirmed reservation on 8/4/15, when the system converted, were detached from the original contracts and accordingly although they were allowed to be credit pooled, met all the criteria, and were legitimately credit pooled, they have now changed their mind and decided to not allow them to be credit pooled.  They said anytime you cancel a reservation now, they will be changed into regular 2016 points and will not go back to the credit pool they originated from. I asked how they can do this when they put it in writing that this is NOT how it should happen?  They explained that even though I was told they would return to where they originated, and even though they were in a credit pool, the system will now return them to regular 2016 points, (that was the stab with a knife, here comes the twisting) BUT even though they show as regular points and are regular points, they may now only be used like the old cancelled points could be used.  Hence I have until 12/31/15 to use them up on reservations or RCI.  All I can do is book rooms or bank to RCI or lose them and I have until December 31 to do this.  Talk about hiding the truth??  I think it's fraud!!  The VC was sympathetic, and while they talked their best "corporate front", I could tell they think this is pretty cruddy as well.  The VC said they can do nothing, and owner care can do nothing.  This is what they have been told and there are no exceptions.  But it gets worse.  So now the twofold part.  I asked about my 2016 points and am told "NO" to those as well.  Why?  Because this summer, I cancelled and rebooked with a VC (which sales had drilled into me I am an idiot if I don't do that) and whoever did that had my points restacked in the process.  I never asked to have my points restacked.  But apparantly it doesn't matter.  When they (involuntarily) restacked my points, they became disassociated from the original contract and for the same "logical" reason as the other points, I can't pool now.  Nothing!  No one ever warned me of this.  How can they do this?  It violates all the rules.  What on earth is going on?  Talk about a runaway train?!  I'm VIP by developer.  Almost 2 million points.  They are violating their own rules which I was playing by.  I do cancel / rebook because they told me to do it, but otherwise, I don't abuse.  I have one use year.  I just don't abuse.  And they have the nerve to screw me like this?!?!?!  I used to have 1 Westgate contract and I got out because they were the most horrible company to deal with.  Are all these timeshare companies this bad?  I've lost all faith in any of it.  Can they really do this?  This stuff has got to be illegal!!!  Fraud comes to my mind.  And I just can't imagine I would ever be in a position to ever think that.  Is it?


----------



## am1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Sorry to hear this.  You are not in this situation but.  

Anyone that has had their account frozen needs to demand that all points are changed into points that do not expire.  Nothing else is acceptable.


----------



## CO skier (Sep 21, 2016)

abeachbum said:


> I do cancel / rebook because they told me to do it, but otherwise, I don't abuse.



Well ... that says something about knowledgeable abuse.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 21, 2016)

abeachbum said:


> They said anytime you cancel a reservation now, they will be changed into regular 2016 points and will not go back to the credit pool they originated from. I asked how they can do this when they put it in writing that this is NOT how it should happen?  They explained that even though I was told they would return to where they originated, and even though they were in a credit pool, the system will now return them to regular 2016 points, (that was the stab with a knife, here comes the twisting) BUT even though they show as regular points and are regular points, they may now only be used like the old cancelled points could be used.



How can they do that, that is not what their website says, they can't change the rules and not tell anyone.  Actually what they are doing is contrary to their own posted rules.

That is crazy.  That can't be right.  They might as well go back to canceled points then, at least I know what is cancelled and what is NOT.


----------



## Bigrob (Sep 21, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> How can they do that, that is not what their website says, they can't change the rules and not tell anyone.  Actually what they are doing is contrary to their own posted rules.
> 
> That is crazy.  That can't be right.  They might as well go back to canceled points then, at least I know what is cancelled and what is NOT.



I believe you will prevail eventually for the points currently in question. I also think another rule change is likely.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 21, 2016)

*WYNDHAM  SALES Management - read and think*



abeachbum said:


> I too am in the same situation. Only with me it is many more points, and I'm going to wind up losing them. I am livid! Wyndham has denied my right to credit pool points this year. They say the reason is twofold. Last year, on August 4th 2015, the big change was made eliminating canceled points. I had cancelled points on 8/4/15 that (involuntarily) were changed to regular use year points. I also had some existing reservations booked on 8/4/15.  I cancelled some of those and credit pooled everything by the end of September 2015.  I remember the VC told me it was going to take awhile as he had to do something because of the change from cancelled points, but this was the only year it would happen (2015).   From what they tell me now, any and all points in my account that were cancelled points on 8/4/15, or were tied up in a confirmed reservation on 8/4/15, when the system converted, were detached from the original contracts and accordingly although they were allowed to be credit pooled, met all the criteria, and were legitimately credit pooled, they have now changed their mind and decided to not allow them to be credit pooled.  They said anytime you cancel a reservation now, they will be changed into regular 2016 points and will not go back to the credit pool they originated from. I asked how they can do this when they put it in writing that this is NOT how it should happen?  They explained that even though I was told they would return to where they originated, and even though they were in a credit pool, the system will now return them to regular 2016 points, (that was the stab with a knife, here comes the twisting) BUT even though they show as regular points and are regular points, they may now only be used like the old cancelled points could be used.  Hence I have until 12/31/15 to use them up on reservations or RCI.  All I can do is book rooms or bank to RCI or lose them and I have until December 31 to do this.  Talk about hiding the truth??  I think it's fraud!!  The VC was sympathetic, and while they talked their best "corporate front", I could tell they think this is pretty cruddy as well.  The VC said they can do nothing, and owner care can do nothing.  This is what they have been told and there are no exceptions.  But it gets worse.  So now the twofold part.  I asked about my 2016 points and am told "NO" to those as well.  Why?  Because this summer, I cancelled and rebooked with a VC (which sales had drilled into me I am an idiot if I don't do that) and whoever did that had my points restacked in the process.  I never asked to have my points restacked.  But apparantly it doesn't matter.  When they (involuntarily) restacked my points, they became disassociated from the original contract and for the same "logical" reason as the other points, I can't pool now.  Nothing!  No one ever warned me of this.  How can they do this?  It violates all the rules.  What on earth is going on?  Talk about a runaway train?!  I'm VIP by developer.  Almost 2 million points.  They are violating their own rules which I was playing by.  I do cancel / rebook because they told me to do it, but otherwise, I don't abuse.  I have one use year.  I just don't abuse.  And they have the nerve to screw me like this?!?!?!  I used to have 1 Westgate contract and I got out because they were the most horrible company to deal with.  Are all these timeshare companies this bad?  I've lost all faith in any of it.  Can they really do this?  This stuff has got to be illegal!!!  Fraud comes to my mind.  And I just can't imagine I would ever be in a position to ever think that.  Is it?


******
Dear Beachbum , 
Thank you for posting .As a VIP by developer purchase with over 2 million points

Please read posts 551-560  in the thread - Acct review email{acct suspended..}

You are one of just under 22,000 Platinum owners AND ( it looks to me that). WYNDHAM IS IN THE PROCESS OF SCREWING ALL  OF YOU - because the SILOS 
of management and departments are creating new rules that contradict the existing ones .

*****

Dear Wyndham SALES management ,
Your bread and butter is upgrading one of 400,000 contract / folks like " Abeachbum" to a platinum ownership -and YOU have made these sales -  by teaching them how to best use the (computer) reservation system . You have successfully done that and have :
21,000 Platinum VIP owners .

When THEY find  the points you sold them and that they are paying for monthly 
are being lost - what do you think those 21,000 owners are going to tell other 
owners at the pool .

This will result in sales quotas not being reached - BECAUSE some other Wyndham SILO has taken away your best sales tool . 

Your choice is - either get someone in Wyndham upper management to understand where this is heading or get your resume on Linkin .
RE -READ the line - " I used to have a Westgate contract and got out of it " 

Wyndham Management - one of your 21,000 VIP Platinum owners whose points are being  messed with by your SILOS - is probably a lawyer . Lawyers who have a personal grievance in a law suit are a RISK YOU CANNOT FULLY MEASURE.

posted by - A TUG member / Non Wyndham owner 

.


----------



## johnstonga (Sep 21, 2016)

*All VIPS who use VIP discounts/upgrades could be affected*

*I am a run of the mill 1.1 million point Platinum who has never used all my 30 Free Guest Certs ....but I do pool my points, esp since end of cancelled points, and use all the VIP Discounts/Upgrades I can* find.  (see my post earlier today on the Act suspended thread).

*A majority of all VIPs will likely be affected once Wyndham figures out that it's system can't implement it's announced rules.

Fifty, yes 50, years ago I visited Fairfield Bay with my father/mother, who I am sure were pitched for whole ownership which was their product then
Fairfield became the dominant timeshare company, traded on the NYSE, because they treated the Owner as King.  

Once they introduced the point system in the early 90's and continued to treat owners as King, Half, yes 50%, of New Sales were to owners who were upgrading to successive VIP levels.

I am no longer tempted to upgrade --- and haven't been since the Wyndham era began.  
They have forgotten who their best New customers are --- a satisfied owner who will upgrade.

I wonder what proportion of new purchases are from current owners?
A lot less than 50%.

Sad -- for them and us.

*


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 21, 2016)

CO skier said:


> Well ... that says something about knowledgeable abuse.



FYI, Diamond Resorts International also up sells their platinum owners with cancel at 59 days and rebook for half the points.  So Wyndham is not the only timeshare system touting this activity. Every time we were told this we questioned it, and every time we were assured this was within our rights. Never did it, I would have had heart palpitations to try it on any reservation that involved flying to my destination, and we divested ourselves earlier this year such that we are now silver instead of platinum so can't do it now anyway.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 22, 2016)

I spoke to someone at customer care on Tuesday, and they said they would call me back yesterday.  

Now they have not called and they are not responding to emails. 

What else is new, I have 8 days to resolve or I will have to blow 250K into RCI.

Given that the others have had their accounts frozen for 45 days now, any chance at a timely resolution.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 22, 2016)

Well, putting that few points in RCI is not a horrible thing--at least it wasn't for us, and we had millions of points we had to put into RCI.  

When Wyndham aligned all of our accounts to begin 1/1 and end 12/31, when we had various staggered months (almost 3 years ago), we thought it was the end of the world because we felt we had no need for that many points in RCI.  It's been okay, and I have extended the points to summer of 2018.  

In about March, our kids all decided we should go to Disneyland for our 2-year-old granddaughter's first trip.  Our other grandkids are in school, so it had to be summer.  I gave them very little chance of getting matches.  

I entered an ongoing search for 8/6-8/13 for four units, all at Dolphin's Cove.  We got four units.  I was impressed.  I was told we had preference because we are Wyndham owners.  We had a wonderful time, and our daughter even got a 3 bedroom!  

I still have a few million points leftover.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 23, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Well, putting that few points in RCI is not a horrible thing--at least it wasn't for us, and we had millions of points we had to put into RCI.
> 
> When Wyndham aligned all of our accounts to begin 1/1 and end 12/31, when we had various staggered months (almost 3 years ago), we thought it was the end of the world because we felt we had no need for that many points in RCI.  It's been okay, and I have extended the points to summer of 2018.
> 
> ...



Dear Cindy ,
Thank you - for reminding all of us that Family vacation Fun time is what this is all about . 

even for folks who rent to others - Great Vacations are what makes for happy repeat rentals .

.


----------



## Bigrob (Sep 23, 2016)

*Points coming back erroneously and not being fixed... what are you planning to do?*

I'm just curious what others are planning to do, since Wyndham is not fixing their system error and apparently plans to allow points to expire (incorrectly) that should be in the credit pool.

Are you planning to deposit to RCI? Do you think doing so limits your ability to continue to argue for their proper placement back in the credit pool?


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 23, 2016)

Many years ago I saw how arbitrary the "Big Boys" could get and do what they damn well please to thier Owners detriment.  I was with Marriott at the time and in a fit of anger divested all 4 of my Weeks, fortunately at a small profit.  I then went with HOA Controlled Independent Resorts using less than 10% of what I received for my Marriott Weeks and never regretted making the move.  My prediction is that many Wyndham Owners will bail over the next couple of years.  Will it hurt Wyndham?  No, they will just merrily keep on trucking.

George


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 23, 2016)

Bigrob said:


> I'm just curious what others are planning to do, since Wyndham is not fixing their system error and apparently plans to allow points to expire (incorrectly) that should be in the credit pool.
> 
> Are you planning to deposit to RCI? Do you think doing so limits your ability to continue to argue for their proper placement back in the credit pool?


Would it help is all that are restricted to start sending emails to Wyndham informing them of your intentions as far as credit pooling and the amount of points you demand to be cedi pooled by the end of September according to your VIP status rights, that you expect that this take place ASAP, or as soon as your restrictions are  lifted? Or any other rights you may want to exercise.  Start going on the offence in a mass demanding of your rights as a VIP member.  You and Wyndham would have an official record of what your expectations are

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## debrinkleyusa (Sep 23, 2016)

*Credit pool lead time*



Bigrob said:


> I'm just curious what others are planning to do, since Wyndham is not fixing their system error and apparently plans to allow points to expire (incorrectly) that should be in the credit pool.
> 
> Are you planning to deposit to RCI? Do you think doing so limits your ability to continue to argue for their proper placement back in the credit pool?



Just to share my experience...My account is locked out but today I was allowed to put in a request to have my points credit pooled.  What I was told by owner care today is that they have to do an audit to figure out what amount of points are eligible for pooling.  Because I have 12 contracts it will take a couple of days to figure out if any of my current points came from cancelled points last year and I will not be allowed to credit pool those.  I was told to expect an answer next Thursday.

I am counting my blessings that my account is only partially restricted which is why I was even allowed to ask to have my points pooled.  I really hope those who are still completely frozen will be given some grace period after they are unfrozen.  

D.B.


----------



## Zeke_62 (Sep 24, 2016)

D.B.  Your account has been suspended for over a month to perform a points audit on your account as you have more points available in 2016 than what seems logical to Wyndham.    When you submitted a request to credit pool, OC told you they need to perform a points audit.  I wonder what they have been doing  for the last month?


----------



## Bigrob (Sep 24, 2016)

debrinkleyusa said:


> Just to share my experience...My account is locked out but today I was allowed to put in a request to have my points credit pooled.  What I was told by owner care today is that they have to do an audit to figure out what amount of points are eligible for pooling.  Because I have 12 contracts it will take a couple of days to figure out if any of my current points came from cancelled points last year and I will not be allowed to credit pool those.  I was told to expect an answer next Thursday.
> 
> I am counting my blessings that my account is only partially restricted which is why I was even allowed to ask to have my points pooled.  I really hope those who are still completely frozen will be given some grace period after they are unfrozen.
> 
> D.B.



I am convinced they have no way of identifying where the points came from at this point. The fact of the matter is, I credit pooled every single point in 2016. There should not be ANY coming back as 2016 points. Yet they have.

So when reservations made from those points are cancelled, they should have been going back to the credit pool and did not, a Wyndham error.


----------



## John or Jane Doe (Sep 24, 2016)

Bigrob said:


> I am convinced they have no way of identifying where the points came from at this point. The fact of the matter is, I credit pooled every single point in 2016. There should not be ANY coming back as 2016 points. Yet they have.
> 
> So when reservations made from those points are cancelled, they should have been going back to the credit pool and did not, a Wyndham error.



Same here.  I had credit pooled all my Sep 2016 use year points.  And now I have some.  Not extra points - but points that should have returned to the credit pool and did not.

I also have Dec 2016 use year points and I don't have a December use year.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 26, 2016)

I keep screen shots of my point balances periodically, as I verify that Wyndham has done what I expected to do.  So I was able to provide them with a screen shot with my point balances at the beginning of the year.  

At the beginning of the year I had a full allotment of points, NO points used.  

So I have proof that these were NOT cancelled points prior to the change in rules.  

Have no idea how long these audits are going to take, I do have a lot of cancellations this year, but they are not the cancel and rebook types, they are just changes in plans.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 26, 2016)

I got my Audit back.....

According to my just completed Audit, ALL 383,300 were ALL from other buckets and NOT a single point was actually expiring in 2016.

However I ended up with 69K less than I started with.  Not sure how that happened as my accounting prior to the audit all made sense, I think there now another errors in there. 

Since the Audit is manual, I guess it could be another mistake. 

Can't win for trying.....Now what do I do, ask for an audit of the audit.


----------



## OutSkiing (Sep 28, 2016)

*Debugging the system*



Bigrob said:


> I am convinced they have no way of identifying where the points came from at this point. The fact of the matter is, I credit pooled every single point in 2016. There should not be ANY coming back as 2016 points. Yet they have.
> 
> So when reservations made from those points are cancelled, they should have been going back to the credit pool and did not, a Wyndham error.



I did several cancelations yesterday for travel in late November, 2016. Earlier in the year we placed all the points for these stays into the credit pool (at 3 separate times). We used them from the credit pool exactly once to make the reservations I canceled yesterday. As a result of this thread, I was worried that they would come back as regular and I'd have to fight and pay to get them re-pooled.

In fact they came strait back to the pool with three different expiration dates in 2019 !

I am wondering if the system is capable of keeping the point identity for one use but if they get cancel / rebooked more than once they go schizophrenic. Clearly the points were marked with an 'expiration date' field showing when in 2019 each batch expires (3 years from the date we pooled them). Maybe after a 2nd reuse that field gets clobbered or some other field indicating they were pooled points is lost. 

Given my example, I can see that it would be difficult to track. For example 27,825 now expire on April 21, 2019 while 189,175 expire on May 3, 2019 and there is a third group as well.  Imagine if I make a reservation requiring multiple groups, then cancel it those points have to re-parceled out into these separate expiration groups (and likely there would be more points combined from other pool groups and/or regular use year points).

It could still be a problem for me the next time I use these points.

Bob


----------



## Bigrob (Sep 28, 2016)

OutSkiing said:


> I did several cancelations yesterday for travel in late November, 2016. Earlier in the year we placed all the points for these stays into the credit pool (at 3 separate times). We used them from the credit pool exactly once to make the reservations I canceled yesterday. As a result of this thread, I was worried that they would come back as regular and I'd have to fight and pay to get them re-pooled.
> 
> In fact they came strait back to the pool with three different expiration dates in 2019 !
> 
> ...



I believe the issue occurs when all of the points from a credit pool are exhausted. At that point the system may not recognize the 0 balance credit pool as being a valid place for points to go back to.


----------



## spackler (Sep 28, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> I keep screen shots of my point balances periodically...



This is an excellent idea for all owners, actually.  It's an easy way to prove your case should something go wrong in the future.


----------



## ilya (Sep 28, 2016)

I have taken it a step further in light of the recent problems. I now video the transaction with my phone starting at what the current balance is thru the entire transaction.


----------



## wjappraise (Sep 28, 2016)

debrinkleyusa said:


> Just to share my experience...My account is locked out but today I was allowed to put in a request to have my points credit pooled.  What I was told by owner care today is that they have to do an audit to figure out what amount of points are eligible for pooling.  Because I have 12 contracts it will take a couple of days to figure out if any of my current points came from cancelled points last year and I will not be allowed to credit pool those.  I was told to expect an answer next Thursday.
> 
> I am counting my blessings that my account is only partially restricted which is why I was even allowed to ask to have my points pooled.  I really hope those who are still completely frozen will be given some grace period after they are unfrozen.
> 
> D.B.



Any resolution to this?


----------



## jhoug (Sep 30, 2016)

*Ditto all these experiences*

Tried to credit pool today
Have some 116,000 points showing in regular use year. 
Wyndham says 43, 450 were "unattached to a contract", so to call back in 48 hours to make sure it all gets settled. 
I'm sure some of these could have been from credit pooled points and had a time or too I purchased  a few from Wyndham  when I used up the credit pool at $8/1000 and then did not use the reservation and cancelled. 

So I wonder how they account for that?


----------



## am1 (Sep 30, 2016)

jhoug said:


> Tried to credit pool today
> Have some 116,000 points showing in regular use year.
> Wyndham says 43, 450 were "unattached to a contract", so to call back in 48 hours to make sure it all gets settled.
> I'm sure some of these could have been from credit pooled points and had a time or too I purchased  a few from Wyndham  when I used up the credit pool at $8/1000 and then did not use the reservation and cancelled.
> ...



They seem to be accounting that everything is the fault of the owners.  Good question on what points are used first.  Ones rented from Wyndham at $8 a thousand or regular use year points or points that were cancelled points that became regular use year points and the Wyndham system rolled them forward.


----------



## gottashiner (Oct 2, 2016)

*Point audit*

I also tried to pool my points on Sept 30, after canceling many reservations so that the points would go back to in the credit pool after I rebooked the reservations and then did cancel/rebook.  That caused me to be passed around to 3 different people before I was finally connected to Owner Care.  I was told that many cancelled points did not go back to a contract and how could this be so now they are doing a point audit since I have more points than my annual contacts.  I am a Platinum owner with over 2 million points, with half bought from Wyndham (before I discovered TUGG).  I had a meltdown and went off on the agent since I had done everything with a Wyndham employee on the phone and was never told that my account had an issue.  I have cancelled and rebooked all year so the problem should have been caught before I tried to pool my points.  I had also called numerous times during the year since I had credit pool points at beginning of year but no cancelled reservations went back to pool.  The owner care agent, Shae, was very nice and promised that i could pool the points after she had performed the point audit within 7 days.  My account is not suspended and I can do transactions but I have to let her know when I do so that she can track the points.  She did say the blocks on some accounts were generated by management and my account is not one of those.  So now I'm waiting.  If she doesn't allow me to pool, I will have over 1 million points that I'll have to put with RCI and I will be an extremely pissed off Wyndham platinum owner.


----------



## ilya (Oct 2, 2016)

Did the same thing to me. Only it was with bonus points. It appears the same line is being used. "Points went back to a contract with no # so now we have to do an audit" Result for me was I had to use the bonus points by March, 2017. Not the original March 2018. I am  platinum only because of  the bonus.


----------



## jhoug (Oct 9, 2016)

9 days later and still no pooled points


----------



## debrinkleyusa (Oct 11, 2016)

jhoug said:


> 9 days later and still no pooled points



Wyndham charged my credit card to pool my 2016 points on Sep 30 but they still have not done it.  A call to owner care was of no help.  The rep simply speculated they are backed up due to hurricane Matthew.  This is the first time they have not pooled the points while I was on the phone.  Are others having the same problem?  I can certainly understand they are backed up due to the hurricane.  What is unacceptable is not giving me any information or status.  What kind of a business can continue to give such bad service without losing customers?  Those on-hold recordings telling me how much they value my ownership are especially annoying.

D.B.


----------



## am1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Owner care this past week has had up to an hour wait.  Not a good use of resources when I could do the same thing online in seconds.

When they do credit pool your points let them know you want the expiration date of the points further extended as you had wanted to book reservations already but now are not sure when you can use them.


----------



## ecwinch (Oct 11, 2016)

Still reading thru this thread, but just wanted to chime in that I am having the same problem and have gotten the same answer. Which I know is not correct, as I had credit pooled all my 2016 points.


----------



## jhoug (Oct 17, 2016)

Any luck yet?  I still have yet to see my 2016 points going into the credit pool. 
And a cancellation today that I know was 1/2 2016 points and 1/2 2018 credit pool, all went back to 2016 points (based on what I can see available to bank with RCI now).


----------



## debrinkleyusa (Oct 19, 2016)

Wyndham charged my credit card to pool my remaining 2016 points on Sep 30 but they still have not done it.  I am unable to get any explanation as to why this has not been done.  The phone reps simply speculate "they" are really backed up, whoever "they" are. Very frustrating.

D.B.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 19, 2016)

they are owner care, i'm sure they had so many audits to do they are backed up.

I am having an issue with a reservation that I just cancelled that points are coming back as regular, they should be pooled.  Don't know if or when they will fix that for me either.  I sent an email that has gone unanswered to the person who performed my audit, but I have received NO reply.


----------



## jhoug (Oct 20, 2016)

*Hooray*

Finally got this email from Wyndham today. 
Not showing in the points status chart yet, but the points don't show as available for banking with RCI. 
  What is left to back with RCI is from a recent cancellation this week and about 24,000 less than what should be there, so I'm anxious to see how many they pooled... 
Printed out points status before and after that cancel. 

"Thank you for your request to pool your points in advance of the 9/30/16 deadline. Your points have now been pooled. This change may take up to 24 hours to reflect online, but the points are now available to book. 

If you would like to book a new reservation please log in to myclubwyndham.com or contact the Club Wyndham Vacation Planning Center at 1-800-251-8736. This message comes from an automated mailbox, but any questions regarding these changes can be answered by the contact center or through the website contact form.

Thank you, 
Club Wyndham"


----------



## debrinkleyusa (Oct 21, 2016)

jhoug said:


> "Thank you for your request to pool your points in advance of the 9/30/16 deadline. Your points have now been pooled. This change may take up to 24 hours to reflect online, but the points are now available to book.
> 
> Club Wyndham"



Congratulations.  Optimistically that sounds like excellent news.  Maybe there is hope for the rest of us too.  Can you tell us again what date you put in your pooling request?  That may tell us where they are in the overall process.

Best, D.B.


----------



## jhoug (Oct 21, 2016)

I requested pooling on 9/30/16.


----------



## debrinkleyusa (Oct 21, 2016)

*My 2016 points finally pooled too*

Well I finally got the notification email today and all indicators (points available for RCI and points available for Wyndham bookings) show they pooled my remaining 2016 points and the numbers match what I expect.  I submitted that pool request on Sep 30 so it looks like they are getting caught up with their pooling requests.

Now if I could just get some information about the on-going audit maybe things can get back to normal.  Of course it has been so long I don't quite remember what normal is.

Best wishes for anyone else still waiting.
D.B.


----------

